# Ultrasound for lining measurement in Belfast/Lisburn area?



## Soulgal (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi ladies

I am off to the Czech Republic in Spring for treatment and in the few days before I go, I need to get a scan to measure the uterine lining. 
I have googled a fair bit but the only places I can find seem to be only offering early pregnancy scans. Can anyone suggest anywhere. TIA.


----------



## belfastgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey soulgal,

I'm off to Prague soon as well. I am getting my scan done in Prague but I did have tests that I needed completed and found that kingsbridge private hospital on the lisburn road where fantastic, especially Dr Brown. I hear good things about GMRC too.

Good luck x


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Anywhere that does early pregnancy scans should be able to do a lining scan. They may call it a Well Woman scan. Just give them a ring


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Dundonald consulting rooms did all of my scans. All were scheduled around 8am so I could go on to work without much delay. They do bloods also if needed. I was with reprofit who were happy to go on feedback in my email so saved waiting on letters or reports.

God luck x


----------



## gilly80 (Oct 23, 2010)

I have recently used GCRM for all my scans before and after treatment and found them amazing, I have also used Dundonald consulting rooms but found GCRM a little easier as they have more doctors.

Hope things go well for you xx


----------



## Soulgal (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you all for your replies....I will be ringing round on Monday.

Katie...we are going to Reprofit too. Fingers crossed as my time is nearly up.


----------

